# autotrail miami tyre pressures



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

Autotrail Miami Tyre Pressures please
GEOMAR


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

:lol: Don't expect a definitve answer. You'll get opinions with a variation of 1.25 bar / 20psi or so...Give the tyre manufacturer your axle weights... :idea:


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*miami tyre pressures*

Thanks readforoff
GEOMAR


----------

